# A good story for once



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My backstory is out there somewhere. Some of the other regulars probably know it by heart.

But....

Wife lost her job a couple of weeks ago. Her job search is starting to bear fruit.  She had two interviews today and got a call on another lead.

First interview went well. She seems to have a good feeling about the place. Distance is farther than ideal, and the money's definitely not great, but she really likes it. Second interview also went well. Much closer to home, much better pay. Schedule could be bad, and it's in a field she'd prefer to get out of. Then, definitely a tipping point.

Got a text from her that, if job #2 offers her the job, she's declining, even if no other offers are on the table. Turns out (thanks to intel from a friend of hers who knows the score) that job #2 is with the company that the former OM ended up at after I got him fired from here.

Good call on her part. She's said that if there's even the slimmest possibility that he still works there, that job isn't even a consideration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Excellent. That must make you feel very good. That's the way to rebuild trust and take the initiative.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is truly awesome. You must feel so good!! 

Good luck on her job hunt - keep us posted!!!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Hope!

She had a working interview at job 1 today, did awesome and was offered the job. Starts training tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That is definitely a huge step in regaining trust! Hope the new job goes well for her.


----------

